# Rome Targa binding quick review



## Guest

I took them out this weekend for the first time and they were great.

Setup was easy even though there area a lot of different adjustments you can make. Rotating the highbacks parallel with the back of the board took 5 minutes and was super easy. I added in the stiffer backing under the straps which was quick and easy and setting the forward lean was simple too (as it is with most bindings these days).

The straps feel great. The top strap is thick and nicely padded so you really don't have any pressure points and then the toe strap that can act as the toe cap or the strap is awesome too. Totally molds around your toe and holds everything in there nice and tight but you never feel the pressure points. I've rode Flow for the better part of the last 5 years and that was alawys my complaint with strap bindings was that the pressure points felt like crap, but these are super smooth and I couldn't feel a thing.

On the mountain they performed great. The extra padding at the base of the binding definitely took some shock out of some landings that weren't dead on and they felt nice and light the entire day. The response was just as quick as I needed and I didn't feel any give on the turns even when I tried to really dig it into the ground.

The only complaint I have is that there is a little "pocket" of fabric on top of the straps that the excess plastic strap feeds into after you ratchet/tighten it down so you don't have the excess strap sticking out, well that "pocket" isn't broken in yet, so the excess strap that comes through the ratchet kept getting stuck on the pocket and it sucked to tighten up. This happened maybe once every 4 times but it was a pain in the butt. It was really cold so the fabric was stiff, so maybe in warmer weather it would be easier, but it's no excuse really. 

Overall, absolutely love the bindings and would recommend to anyone looking for a stiffer level binding who likes to constantly adjust their stance and preferences.

Rome Targa - XL
Price - $199


----------



## Guest

Great to hear! I bought the targas as well, but they're on my new board that I haven't taken out yet (riding my old board since the hills just opened here). I spent at least a half an hour messing with all of the adjustments (they're all simple and quick, but there are so many). I should be taking them out for a few runs tomorrow morning


----------



## Zee

jonnydanger said:


> The only complaint I have is that there is a little "pocket" of fabric on top of the straps that the excess plastic strap feeds into after you ratchet/tighten it down so you don't have the excess strap sticking out, well that "pocket" isn't broken in yet, so the excess strap that comes through the ratchet kept getting stuck on the pocket and it sucked to tighten up. This happened maybe once every 4 times but it was a pain in the butt. It was really cold so the fabric was stiff, so maybe in warmer weather it would be easier, but it's no excuse really.


I hate that pocket on my 390's and Targas... other than that, awesome bindings.


----------



## Guest

Have you had them for long? Does the fabric loosen up at all? I could care less if it was even there really. I just pushed it down towards the end of the day and let the strap stick out.


----------



## Zee

I've had them for 2 years, they sometimes still get in the way, but you get used to it. Cold weather still sucks.


----------



## NYCboarder

if you hold the bidning by the strap when you strap in it really is not a problem.. and the more you ride (if the strap gets into the pocket it will sorta freeze that way and you will have no trouble gettin it in... i had the same problem at first but after a few runs figured out how to do it and never had a problem since


----------



## Guest

Cool, there's hope.


----------



## alf

Thanks for the review man. You covered all the right details!

These are on the short list if and when I decide to replace mine. Could you just snip off the fabric strap-pocket-thing if it got too annoying?


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of cutting off the fabric but I'm also hoping once it loosens up it will work itself out. We shall see.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Thanks for the review. I got some 390's, which are pretty similar to the Targas, and love them as well. Haven't had that "pocket" issue, though.


----------



## squishydonut

haha! i've had that pocket issue! thought i was the only one.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I love my Targas. Only rarely have I had any issue with the pockets... If the straps are lined up properly I dont see how it could be a problem... I mean Whistler has been down to minus 35 celcius lately and I had no issues through that...

Top bindings regardless.


----------



## Guest

Can't wait to try out my Targas and new board.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder

does any1 have the problem when rotating the high backs that the highback does not sit flush with the heel cup.. it does not contact completely around the heelcup...

But i guess when the boot is in it does.. because it is pretty flexibile


----------



## Guest

I noticed that it wasn't sitting totally flush, but once I put my boot in and looked behind me it looked like it was sitting alright.


----------



## NYCboarder

:thumbsup:


jonnydanger said:


> I noticed that it wasn't sitting totally flush, but once I put my boot in and looked behind me it looked like it was sitting alright.


cool thanks


----------



## AZred60

yeah mine dont sit flush i dont think it will really affect anything tho. i also love these bindings, the pocket thing is the only issue i have had, but let's be honest, if thats all we are complaining about is a little piece of fabric, that just shows you how sick these are


----------



## NYCboarder

AZred60 said:


> yeah mine dont sit flush i dont think it will really affect anything tho. i also love these bindings, the pocket thing is the only issue i have had, but let's be honest, if thats all we are complaining about is a little piece of fabric, that just shows you how sick these are


And another reason to go with rome!
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...-service-ever.html?highlight=customer+service


----------



## Guest

My first ROME bindings, and rode them Saturday for the first time. Although I don't have much to compare with, but I love them. Too bad I snapped my highbacks in half going on a low chairlift, but got a temporary replacement for free until I can get a matching color one. Mines don't sit flush either, but it's fine once I strap down.


----------



## Guest

I've been on my Targas now for about 3 weeks. The fabric sleeve that you mentioned which the strap always gets caught on eventually just ripped off on mine. Which I was actually kind of glad about because it wasn't serving much purpose, just getting in the way every time I tried to strap in. Other than that they have been pretty good. The forward lean button comes undone a little too easily too.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Haven't had that problem with the "pockets" on my 390's. It has gotten caught once or twice, but really no big deal. Happens much more often with the toestrap "pocket" on my Union Forces.


----------



## DC5R

No issues with the "pockets" on my targas either. However, unstrapping when snow gets into the "pocket" becomes a bit of a pain.


----------



## Guest

I'm looking for some bindings, and these sound pretty sick, how do you think they'd be for someone who pretty much only rides rails and boxes and only weighs 75 lbs?


----------



## legallyillegal

Ha, they'd be way too much binding for you.

At that weight you're limited to women's bindings and mushy Burtons.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

dont you already have a thread like this?


----------



## Guest

yeah, but I don't know, I wanted to see if I would catch more people on this topic.


----------



## Dawg Catcher




----------



## Guest

Just my opinion on the targas... I didn't like them very much.

I thought I wanted a stiff responsive binding, but the targas were way too stiff for my liking. They really "lock in" in your boot. And it could just be my worn out boots, but I did I have pressure points (bottom of ankle straps). With all the hype surrounding these bindings, I thought it would revolutionize snowboarding for me, but it didn't.

And those dam "pockets". Just in the store while trying them out they were getting caught. Yes, not a big deal, but why couldn't they design this better for such an expensive binding.


----------



## EvoKnvl

cdude said:


> Just my opinion on the targas... I didn't like them very much.
> 
> I thought I wanted a stiff responsive binding, but the targas were way too stiff for my liking. They really "lock in" in your boot. And it could just be my worn out boots, but I did I have pressure points (bottom of ankle straps). With all the hype surrounding these bindings, I thought it would revolutionize snowboarding for me, but it didn't.
> 
> And those dam "pockets". Just in the store while trying them out they were getting caught. Yes, not a big deal, but why couldn't they design this better for such an expensive binding.


You do know there is a hard and soft insert in the ankle straps, right? Also, you can run with no inserts in the ankle strap for the softest setting. Also, depending on where you mount the ankle strap (There are 3 settings,) the bindings can be made softer or stiffer as well...


----------



## Guest

cdude said:


> Just my opinion on the targas... I didn't like them very much.
> 
> I thought I wanted a stiff responsive binding, but the targas were way too stiff for my liking. They really "lock in" in your boot. And it could just be my worn out boots, but I did I have pressure points (bottom of ankle straps). With all the hype surrounding these bindings, I thought it would revolutionize snowboarding for me, but it didn't.
> 
> And those dam "pockets". Just in the store while trying them out they were getting caught. Yes, not a big deal, but why couldn't they design this better for such an expensive binding.


All it would've taken was a piece of wire or plastic to hold the round shape of the cloth pocket where the strap enters it. Woila! Such an easy fix, I don't know how it could've been overlooked. But instead, I am left with a piece of fabric that's falling off and useless.


----------



## Guest

cdude said:


> Just my opinion on the targas... I didn't like them very much.
> 
> I thought I wanted a stiff responsive binding, but the targas were way too stiff for my liking. They really "lock in" in your boot. And it could just be my worn out boots, but I did I have pressure points (bottom of ankle straps). With all the hype surrounding these bindings, I thought it would revolutionize snowboarding for me, but it didn't.
> 
> And those dam "pockets". Just in the store while trying them out they were getting caught. Yes, not a big deal, but why couldn't they design this better for such an expensive binding.


Maybe you can try loosening them up a bit. I know when I had old mushy boots and I had my bindings on too tight it would make those pressure points so much worse. You were looking for tight bindings and you got them, so it's kinda hard to complain about them. Except of course for that little pocket that seems like everyone is having a tough time with.

I emailed Rome about the pocket and I think everyone should do the same. Literally it's gotta be at least 10-15 people saying this, so I'm thinking everyone is having the problem. The customer service is pretty sweet there so if they hear from a dozen people on the same issue maybe it will ring a bell. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Guest

EvoKnvl said:


> You do know there is a hard and soft insert in the ankle straps, right? Also, you can run with no inserts in the ankle strap for the softest setting. Also, depending on where you mount the ankle strap (There are 3 settings,) the bindings can be made softer or stiffer as well...





jonnydanger said:


> Maybe you can try loosening them up a bit. I know when I had old mushy boots and I had my bindings on too tight it would make those pressure points so much worse. You were looking for tight bindings and you got them, so it's kinda hard to complain about them. Except of course for that little pocket that seems like everyone is having a tough time with.


Yes, if I did spend some more time in adjusting them, I probably could of got them to a satisfactory level. However I didn't buy these CND ~$300 bindings to just be "satisfied", I wanted to be blown away.

I'm not saying these are bad bindings. I liked that they were built solid, like a rock. The parts such as the heel cup and rachets seemed to be very durable. Just saying these bindings won't suit everyone. If your a pure freeride/big mountain rider I'm sure they'll suit you.

Regarding those "pockets" again, I saw on the white model that the opening was made of leather instead of fabric. The leather actually held a nice open shape for the ladders to go through. Sales guy said the white model could of been released after the black ones.


----------



## Guest

I hope you didn't drop 3 bills on em? It's totally besides the point, just saying though.


----------



## Dawg Catcher

CND is canadian dollars. i dont believe they have bills. and on a side not Targas lick the balls for their price.


----------



## Guest

Here in west coast canada the targas go for like $260 + tax. Got them to price match so didn't pay that much though.


----------



## Guest

Okay, I think it past the destructive test. Thumbs up big time for Rome Targa. My Jeep rolled over in a ditch yesterday with the boards on the roof rack and bindings facing up. The board and bindings were in perfect condition when the jeep was flipped back over again, so Rome has my approval.


----------



## legallyillegal

Why were you riding in a ditch?


----------



## Guest

legallyillegal said:


> Why were you riding in a ditch?


Hit an ice patch on the highway and lost control, so it skid into a ditch off the side of the hw and rolled over.


----------



## Guest

only in a jeep is this an insignificant accident. more concerned about the board than the car.

i should be getting these bindings soon with my new board. can't wait to test them out although without much experience I wouldn't know what to look for.


----------



## Triple8Sol

cdude said:


> Yes, if I did spend some more time in adjusting them, I probably could of got them to a satisfactory level. However I didn't buy these CND ~$300 bindings to just be "satisfied", I wanted to be blown away.


How can you properly evaluate any piece of equipment if it's not properly setup?


----------



## Guest

Is there a huge jump in performance from Flow Flite2 to Rome 390/Targas?


----------



## jmacphee9

its like comparing apples and oranges but yes. all three of romes aluminum bindings will blow flite 2s away. you just have to get the right rome bindings. if you are never in the park you can save yourself some flow and get the arsenals which are really nice freeride bindings. 390s are a nice park(or anything binding IMO). the targas are the top of the line, completely customizeable binder machine.


----------



## Guest

too many mixed reviews on these targas. wondering if i made the right choice buying them.


----------



## legallyillegal

mixed reviews? from where? do they focus on the ladder slot in the straps?


----------



## Guest

a lot on the ladder strap slot. some say its a weak binding that breaks easily while others say they are a tank. I still may have a choice between the cartel and p1 but I haven't even received the targas in the mail to see for myself. Just relying on user opinions.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to ride my brand new Targas this weekend. My concern is the strength of the toe straps. I have read a few posts referring to people breaking them. Most likely an isolated issue and could be caused by not having the straps centered. Either way I'll post my thoughts in this thread.

Also about the ladder strap slot...I have been playing with my bindings and found that I can strap up without any snag if the ladder is inserted at a certain angle. It's a non-issue now.


----------



## scottland

The straps and ratchets are the same on the targas as the 390s, and I have over 20 very, very rough days on my 390s, and they still look brand new. You'll love them, don't worry.


----------



## Guest

That's great to hear. I was suspicious of those stories about the straps being weak. Bindings don't gain a great reputation by sucking.


----------



## jmacphee9

D.Ho said:


> That's great to hear. I was suspicious of those stories about the straps being weak. Bindings don't gain a great reputation by sucking.


the straps do break but its still a solid binding. straps are like 2$ they break once and send you a replacement, im assuming rome has updated the plastic this year though?

you will not be upset with targas, i rarely have seen a bad review on them..theres a few minor problems but everyone loves them.


----------



## Guest

Tried them for the first time yesterday. Didn't have the pocket issue. (yet?) Stiff, very responsive, comfortable. Love the toe conforming strap. Glove gets caught in the ratchet a lot. Really glad I picked these up.


----------



## Guest

Rode with the Targas on the weekend and they felt solid. Didn't use any inserts and it was still stiff with some flexibility. When clamped down, it was still comfy and responsive. The pocket issue came up a few times, the trick is not to push down on the cloth piece over the straps before ractching in.


----------



## stani

my new targas should be arriving today cant wait to get out on them!


----------



## NYCboarder

is there a huge difference between the 2 inserts? i been using the stiff and was thinking to give the soft a shot


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> is there a huge difference between the 2 inserts? i been using the stiff and was thinking to give the soft a shot


I haven't used the medium or stiff insert yet. Haven't needed it yet since I'm getting use to the board and bindings. I would think that after more riding you could notice the difference. If you don't try it, you'll never know how it feels.


----------



## NYCboarder

percisely... ill see how it feels.. i know for sure the stiff inserts softend up over the season so idk if there will be much a diff


----------



## Guest

I put a few days of riding with my new Targas since my last post. I rotated my high-backs and I have the stiffest strap insert installed. They were very responsive and the straps held up to hard cranking. This conforming toe strap is the best design to have if you're running your toe straps over the toes. It just wraps around the toes tightly and forms to your boot. No issues of the straps slipping/breaking but a couple times I had some snow buildup on the ratchets that I had to break away in order to release my boots. Great bindings.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I rotated my bindings but didn't really notice much change. Might go back to the original setup after tonights ride.


----------



## kri$han

I'd just like to add that if someone's considering the Targa's or Burton Cartels, go with the Targas.

I've got two setups, one with the 390's and one with the Cartels, and i feel 1000000x better and more confident on my 390's. The forward-lean adjustment and settings on the cartels are just to weird for my likings now.. i'd sell 'em, but i cant afford to replace them with targas at the moment.


----------

